# fruit flies



## Frankie Fan (Mar 4, 2007)

are fruit flies sold at bait shops?


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 4, 2007)

I dont really know  I get mine online.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 4, 2007)

Don't think you can find fruit flies at bait shop. They might have grubs of large flies like blue bottle.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 4, 2007)

My fruit flies come from PetCo in plastic jars with blue substrate for them to live off of. They're about $6.


----------



## Rick (Mar 4, 2007)

I order them online but petco sells them too. You get better cultures online then you do in a pet store.


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Mar 5, 2007)

Fruit flies are waay to small to be bait for anything I think. You can, however, catch your own in the spring. Leave some fruit out (a sliced orange will do) and you'll get plenty of them (and plenty other bugs besides).


----------

